
Rising to Your Level of Misery at Work - ohjeez
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/06/opinion/arthur-brooks-rising-to-your-level-of-misery-at-work.html?_r=0
======
collyw
There is a problem with software engineering, that after a certain stage more
pay means taking on a managemnt position. It seems completley unintiutive that
after 10 plus years of getting good at building systems that those skills are
exchanged for supervising others.

